# Ideas on how to make this wood display?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I love, love, love this display. It would be perfect for the farmers market. It looks like sticks pretty much attached together but how? I am not good with building things but I might be able to get my husband to do it if I can give him an idea of how to go about it.

http://blog.creamerycreek.com/page/4/

It's down the page. And a bigger pic:

http://blog.creamerycreek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/DSC02461-e1312303288967.jpg

The sticks are all so uniform looking-I wonder if they're real or something form Hobby Lobby...


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can't tell for sure,but it looks like it's just nailed or screwed together. It should be fairly simple to make from saplings.I like it.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Real sticks, I think they are wired or tied together. If you can find a forest that has been logged off the last couple of years you will find plenty of straight young saplings.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Love it! I would think wired or tied, rather than nailed because of the unevenness of the sticks. Looks fairly easy to do though.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

That is a nice display. It looks like it is made "log cabin" style with the pieces overlapping at the corners and at the walls. They are probably nailed together. Look for the wood in a tightly packed grove of trees where the young saplings have to grown straight and tall to get to the sun. Sucker growth on willows would work too (the shoots that come up from the stump after the tree is cut). Bamboo would be a possibility but you would have to use screws to attach the pieces together.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Brad air nailer with a little glue, easy and quick.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

A nailer for sure...usually little staples b/c they don't split the wood. To me, it looks like the willows we have around here.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The twigs look like young birch saplings, they have that reddish bark when young...or posibly young alder or willow. I agree with some of the others that that the twigs are fastened together with a pneumatic brad nailing gun. I make floor lamps out of similar twigs and do all the fastening with a nail gun.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like the back part might be wooden dowels. They're too straight and uniform to be regular sticks.

Pretty cool looking display rack. I like it.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I didn't realize pneumatic nailers were used on anything that small! That would be real time saver!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

That's a great looking tabletop display idea. Is that an easel back on it? That would help hold it at an angle.


----------

